# Anyone buy from Aquarium Plant Club



## DavidZ (Jan 22, 2009)

Aquarium plant club anyone ordered from them before?


----------



## NinjaPilot (Jul 31, 2016)

DavidZ said:


> Aquarium plant club anyone ordered from them before?


No, but I've just received a nice order of plants from liquidcreations.net. This is the first time I've ordered plants online, and I was very happy with their fast shipping. They have quite a variety of plants, and were great communicating through emails. I'll take a look at the Aquarium Plant Club.


----------



## aquariumlover (Aug 30, 2016)

I orders the plants from them before but it arrived dead. 

try to buy on eBay instead, there are lots of nice seller on eBay selling aquatic plants.


----------

